# Dandelion



## Joanie (Mar 1, 2008)

It's been bottled, corked, capped, and labeled so I guess it belongs under this topic!




The small bottles and the tiny labels are the cutest things in the world! They're even cuter than kittens!


----------



## masta (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome as usual Joan....you certainly have label making skills!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, Masta!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice application.....How does it taste???


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 1, 2008)

Joan said:


>




We do think alike don't we Joan. Here is the label that I made last year for the Dandelion that my son started making:






Yours looks like it came out as well as his did, it makes a nice drink with some earthy overtones. It almost taste like how fresh mowed grass smells.......... well....... a little milder than that I guess.

Edit: We back sweetened ours for a sweeter drink
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Joanie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! 

Are we related?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2008)

Joan, I see a major flaw in the second bottle from the left!






The wine is a half inch hiigher than any of the others! It must be defective. You must rush it without haste to the glass. Consume it with a close friend as soon as weather permits on your front porch this spring.Sip it asthe dandelions start to flower on your lawn!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2008)

Those look awesome Joan. I could kick myself in the a$$ for cutting all those dandelions, trimming all the good stuff off, packaging it in the freezer to be done later, and then throwing them away in haste a few months later.



What a maroon as Bugs Bunny would say.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 1, 2008)

That sounds like a shoulda, coulda woulda, Wade! 

Don't worry! There will be more dandy lions soon! Well not soon....but eventually! I will make more because I like the price!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 1, 2008)

appleman said:


> Joan, I see a major flaw in the second bottle from the left!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I forgot how to run the gravity filler! Silly me!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2008)

This year I will make some.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the smell of fresh mowed grass...but don't realy want to drink that smell...Smells like horse's breath too.


----------



## Tomy (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice label Joan. NW ya don't smell a horses breath before giving it a apple to eat lol. 45 days and the Dandylions will be up, I can hardly wait
Tomy


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2008)

Had Blackbirds here today....YaaaaHoooo!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome looking joan...How does it taste at this point?


----------



## Joanie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, Waldo! 

Having never had dandelion wine before I have no idea what it's supposed to taste like but what I made sure is good...to me anyway!



I'm thinking it will taste really good on a hot summer evening!

I have a partial 375ml bottle of it in the fridge... I might just open it tonight. I'll let you know.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 2, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Had Blackbirds here today....YaaaaHoooo!!!!!



I guess that means I can start looking for them here! Spring's a comin'! Yeeehaaaa!


----------



## K&GB (Mar 2, 2008)

Joan,


Looks wonderful. I may have missed this from another post thread, but did you use one of the recipes on Jack Keller's website? If so, which one? The dandelions are out in force here in Arizona.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't remember which recipe Joan used, but to everyone in need of recipes for country wines, etc. George has many recipe's on this site also. Here is a Dandelion recipe. They can all be found on a link from The Winemaker's Toystore home page under Recipes.



http://www.finevinewines.com/DandelionRecipe.htm


----------



## masta (Mar 2, 2008)

Another great source is http://www.mywinerecipes.comwhich now has 1051 recipes in it's database.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 2, 2008)

K&amp;GB said:


> Joan,
> 
> 
> Looks wonderful. I may have missed this from another post thread, but did you use one of the recipes on Jack Keller's website? If so, which one? The dandelions are out in force here in Arizona.



I think this may have come from Jack Keller's site but I can't remember!! Damn, I'm getting old! I used it because I had all the ingredients!








<h3 style="text-indent: 0.25in;">Dandelion Wine </span></h3>



<ul ="disc"><li ="Msonormal" style="">6-8 cups dandelion flowers, trimmed </span></span><li ="Msonormal" style="">3 lbs granulated sugar </span><li ="Msonormal" style="">1 gallon water </span><li ="Msonormal" style="">3 tsps acid blend </span><li ="Msonormal" style="">¼ tsp tannin </span><li ="Msonormal" style="">1 tsp yeast nutrient </span><li ="Msonormal" style=""><st1:State wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Champagne</span></st1lace></st1:State> or Montrachet wine yeast </span>[/list]





Wash flowers and trim off all
greenery, using petals only. Put petals in 1½-quart pan and cover with 1 quart
water. Bring to simmer for 10 minutes, then put lid on pan and turn off heat.
Let steep for 1-6 hours, depending on how strong you want the flavor to be.
Meanwhile, boil remaining water and dissolve sugar, acid blend, yeast nutrient,
and tannin. Strain dandelion petals through nylon straining bag and squeeze bag
to extract all liquid. Combine dandelion-water and remaining ingredients
(except yeast) in primary and cover. When cooled to room temperature, add
activated yeast. Ferment 3-5 days (until specific gravity is 1.020), then rack
to secondary and attach airlock. After 30 additional days, rack, top up and
reattach airlock. Set aside 3 months, then rack, top up and reattach airlock.
Repeat after additional 3 months and add stabilizer. Wait 30 days and bottle.
Cellar this wine for a year before drinking. Best served chilled. [Adapted
recipe from Terry Garey's _The Joy of Home Winemaking_]</span>


----------



## K&GB (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Joan, Appleman, and Masta. Copy all. I've noticed some recipes call for lemon/lime. Joan, I'd love to hear what you think about the taste, and anyone else who's made variations. Jack Keller described a unique clearing process (spontaneous anddone in 15 min) that I found intriguing. Gotta go hunt me down some dandelions! *Edited by: K&GB *


----------



## Tomy (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought the amount of dandylions sounded a bit thin, here is one of Jacks recipes: 
<UL>*
<LI>3 qts dandelion flowers 
<LI>1 lb raisins 
<LI>1 gallon water 
<LI>3 lbs granulated sugar 
<LI>2 lemons 
<LI>1 orange 
<LI>yeast and nutrient *</LI>[/list]



*Pick the flowers just before starting, so they're fresh. You do not need to pick the petals off the flower heads, but the heads should be trimmed of any stalk. Put the flowers in a large bowl. Set aside 1 pint of water and bring the remainder to a boil. Pour the boiling water over the dandelion flowers and cover tightly with cloth or plastic wrap. Leave for two days, stirring twice daily. Do not exceed this time. Pour flowers and water in large pot and bring to a low boil. Add the sugar and the peels (peel thinly and avoid any of the white pith) of the lemons and orange. Boil for one hour, then pour into a crock or plastic pail. Add the juice and pulp of the lemons and orange. Allow to stand until cool (70-75 degrees F.). Add yeast and yeast nutrient, cover, and put in a warm place for three days. Strain and pour into a secondary fermentation vessel (bottle or jug). Add the raisins and fit a fermentation trap to the vessel. Leave until fermentation ceases completely, then rack and top up with reserved pint of water and any additional required to reduce all but 1 inch of airspace. Set adide until wine clears, rack and bottle. This wine must age six months in the bottle before tasting, but will improve remarkably if allowed a year.*and another: 
<UL>*
<LI>2 qts dandelion flowers 
<LI>3 lbs granulated sugar 
<LI>4 oranges 
<LI>1 gallon water 
<LI>yeast and nutrient *</LI>[/list]



*This is the traditional "Midday Dandelion Wine" of old, named because the flowers must be picked at midday when they are fully open. Pick the flowers and bring into the kitchen. Set one gallon of water to boil. While it heats up to a boil, remove as much of the green material from the flower heads as possible (the original recipe calls for two quarts of petals only, but this will work as long as you end up with two quarts of prepared flowers). Pour the boiling water over the flowers, cover with cloth, and leave to seep for two days. Do not exceed two days. Pour the mixture back into a pot and bring to a boil. Add the peelings from the four oranges (again, no white pith) and boil for ten minutes. Strain through a muslin cloth or bag onto acrock or plastic pail containing the sugar, stirring to dissolve. When cool, add the juice of the oranges, the yeast and yeast nutrient. Pour into secondary fermentation vessel, fit fermentation trap, and allow to ferment completely. Rack and bottle when wine clears. Again, allow it to age six months in the bottle before tasting, but a year will improve it vastly. This wine has less body than the first recipe produces, but every bit as much flavor (some say more!).*



*COMMENTS: Dandelion wine is typically a light wine lacking body. One of the recipes above used raisins as a body-builder, but you could use dates or figs or rhubarb instead. Whatever you use will affect the color, so golden raisins or golden figs are usually used with dandelions (both are usually available in bulk at Sun Harvest, Giant Foods, or many other stores).*


*Both recipes call for 3 lbs granulated sugar per gallon of wine. Whether this produces a dry, sweet or semi-sweet wine will depend on the yeast you use, as those which convert additional sugar into higher alcohol percentages will result in drier wine unless additional sugar is added (no more that 1/4 lb per gallon). I tell people to make what they like. If you like dry wine, use 1/4 lb less sugar or champagne yeast. If you like sweet wine, add a little more just before bottling (along with wine stabilizer to stop all fermentation). Personally, I always push the yeast into the most fermentation it will give by adding sugar after racking and giving it another month to raise the alcohol level. This requires an additional racking before bottling. Also, the yeast usually doesn't use up all the additional sugar so my wines are usually a little on the sweet side (which I prefer).*


*If you omit the body-building ingredient, dandelion wine is light and invigorating and suited perfectly for tossed salad and baked fish (especially trout). If you ferment with a body-enhancer but shave the sugar, the wine will serve well with pastas, heavier salads, fish, or fowl. Sweetened, it goes well before or after dinner.*


*Finally, dandelion wine is well-suited to make into a sparkling wine and may even do splendid if kept semi-dry to semi-sweet. In that case I'd use no more than 3/4 lb of raisins per gallon if you use that recipe -- you don't want too much body weighing it down. Good luck, and may your yeast always give you an extra day's work!.*
*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## Joanie (Mar 2, 2008)

I just looked at my notes and I used a pound of golden raisins to increase the body and mouthfeel.


----------



## Poacher (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice looking Labels.


----------

